# Single handed sailor.



## dan s/v Procyon (10 mo ago)

My name is Dan. My cruising grounds are comprised of the West Coast of Florida, The Everglades and the Keys.
My means of transport is a 1966 Pearson Alberg 35. Modest in regards to accomodations by today's standards. She is strong and a lovely sail. While on land a short bus gets me around.
My wife and I purchased Procyon 21 years ago. Each year we would spend 5-6 months onboard. Trisha passed away five years ago. I have said goodbye to our home in Pennsylvania. This year I single hand.
The wonders and discoveries I have made along the way are worthy of sharing. I am 63 years old and in good health.
Much as the light we see with our eyes is comprised of three primary colors, I view friendship made of the three primary colors of openness, honesty, understanding. If you share similar sentiment, then perhaps we may share a voyage together.





  








Screenshot_20211205-154206.jpg




__
dan s/v Procyon


__
10 mo ago









I can be contacted at: [email protected]


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Welcome aboard.

Ex Philadelphians.


----------



## dan s/v Procyon (10 mo ago)

hpeer said:


> Welcome aboard.
> 
> Ex Philadelphians.


----------



## dan s/v Procyon (10 mo ago)

Thank you!

Dan


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Welcome to SailNet. 
I dunno how many miles I've done solo. Maybe 30,000? Something like that. 
Always evjoyable to me at sea by myself. 
Have a crew member now and have to marry her so those days might be done 😢😭


Mark


----------



## dan s/v Procyon (10 mo ago)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Welcome to SailNet.
> I dunno how many miles I've done solo. Maybe 30,000? Something like that.
> Always evjoyable to me at sea by myself.
> Have a crew member now and have to marry her so those days might be done 😢😭
> ...


Life has a tendency to take those living it on many journeys. Enjoy yours!


----------

